# endo revmoval



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have finally had my date through for my op on the 16th nov with Mr Penketh at the Heath.
Im having severe endo removed and a chocolate cyst, but i don't know where i go from here.
DH and I have had all the pre tests for treatment and are frozen at the top of the nhs list till i have the op, but do they communicate with each other or do i conact ivf wles.
Also does anyone know what the average recovery time is so i have some idea when i will be starting treatment.
Feeling a little    xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would contact the clinic hun. Regarding recovery it really depends on who much is removed and how well you recover.


----------



## Roofus1974 (Sep 20, 2010)

I had surgery with Mr Penketh for endo and cysts a few years ago and he encouraged me to be positive about my recovery - saying that I would be back to normal very quickly. After previous surgeries, I've been depressed and miserable, wallowing in the pain and feeling pretty sorry for myself. This time around, because I had a goal in sight (starting IVF) I was upbeat and positive - getting back on my feet, doing things for myself and believing that the surgery would work. I had the op on a Tuesday and was back in work the following Monday. 

No-one can say how long exactly you'll need to recover, but my advice would be to have a positive attitude throughout it all, even when you feel pretty crappy. Don't do too much too quickly either.

Once I'd had my op, I contacted the clinic straight away to make sure they got the notes from the op etc for my file and to make sure they hadn't forgotten me. I wouldn't assume that the different departments would communicate with each other tbh. I had the op in May and started treatment at the end of October.

Good luck!


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, will try to get hold of ivf clinic (we all know how hard that is   ).  Will stay as positive as poss as you said I have a goal xxx


----------

